# Strikeforce HW GP Final Barnett vs Cormier May 19th



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Strikeforce: Barnett vs. Cormier
Date: May 19, 2012
Location: San Jose, California*
Venue: HP Pavilion*
Broadcast: Showtime and Showtime Extreme












> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> Josh Barnett vs. Daniel Cormier (heavyweight grand-prix finale)
> Champ Gilbert Melendez vs. Josh Thomson (for lightweight title)
> Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante vs. Mike Kyle
> ...



Cormier-Barnett May 19th for Strikeforce... Dos Santos - Overeem a week later for UFC, do we have our own little tournament right there?

*Edit, just realised the winner of Corimer-Barnett will have to fight again on showtime before the ufc merger


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I had totally forgotten about this fight. This GP fizzled out in a big way. It blows my mind to think that not too long ago, people thought this might be what would put Strikeforce into real contention with the UFC. Things sure do change quickly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, May. That's a long time.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Wow, May. That's a long time.


Well i can tell you right now that Cormier will keep it standing and get a TKO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Well i can tell you right now that Cormier will keep it standing and get a TKO


Yeah, that's the way i see it going as well.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Wow, I had totally forgotten about this fight. This GP fizzled out in a big way. It blows my mind to think that not too long ago, people thought this might be what would put Strikeforce into real contention with the UFC. Things sure do change quickly.


Can you imagine, in the early days a complete tournament was done in one evening, today it takes over a year...


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Can you imagine, in the early days a complete tournament was done in one evening, today it takes over a year...


Makes me want to put in one of those old tapes of mine and watch some real men who don't give a **** and fight all bloody night


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Under 3 months, their training camps will be underway around now, it's not long to go.

I think Cormier wins and everyone who does not know him now, will be raving about him after this fight. The only setback for Cormier is his age, but he can still do big things.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Under 3 months, their training camps will be underway around now, it's not long to go.
> 
> I think Cormier wins and everyone who does not know him now, will be raving about him after this fight. The only setback for Cormier is his age, but he can still do big things.


I think his getting that big sporlight on him after he makes his UFC debut tbh. 

I've been on his nuts ever since the Palelei fight. :confused05:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I like both guys, but see Josh taking this. Cormier is a beast but Barnett has the experience to dictate the pace and where the fight goes.

I cannot believe the turn of events... Stickeforce GP.... UFC buys them out.....then no GP for ages.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Cormier has a puncher's chance but I think Barnett will be too experienced and crafty for him.

Barnett by boring decision victory.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

^ How??

Are you expecting Barnett to take down the best wrestler in MMA?? Cormier will light him up on the feet, I just pray that his hand doesn't break in the meantime.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> ^ How??
> 
> Are you expecting Barnett to take down the best wrestler in MMA?? Cormier will light him up on the feet, I just pray that his hand doesn't break in the meantime.


Best wrestler in MMA?

lol you got noob all over you


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Best wrestler in MMA?
> 
> lol you got noob all over you


Amateur wrestling
International Federation of Associated Wrestling Styles
2008 USA Senior Freestyle Olympic Team Captain
2007 FILA Wrestling World Championships Senior Freestyle Bronze Medalist
2007 Pan American Games Senior Freestyle Bronze Medalist
2007 Dave Schultz Memorial International Open Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2005 Super Cup Senior Freestyle Silver Medalist
2005 World Cup Senior Freestyle Silver Medalist
2005 Ivan Yarygin Memorial Tournament Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2004 Boutiatyr Grand Prix Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2003 FILA Absolute Championship Senior Freestyle Bronze Medalist
2003 Ivan Yarygin Cup Senior Freestyle Bronze Medalist
2003 Pan American Games Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2002 Medved International Championships Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2002 Sunkist Kids/ASU International Open Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2002 Pan American Championships Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2002 Dave Schultz Memorial International Open Senior Freestyle Bronze Medalist
2001 Sunkist Kids International Open Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
2001 Dave Schultz Memorial International Open Senior Freestyle Gold Medalist
1995 FILA Wrestling World Championships Cadet Greco-Roman Bronze Medalist
USA Wrestling
USA Senior Freestyle Olympic Team Trials Winner (2004, 2008)
FILA Senior Freestyle World Team Trials Winner (2005, 2006, 2007)
FILA Senior Freestyle World Team Trials Runner-up (2001, 2002)
USA Senior Freestyle National Championship (2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008)
Northwest Senior Freestyle Regional Championship (2008)
John Smith Freestyle Wrestler of the Year Award (2007)
ASICS Tiger High School All-American (1996, 1997)
National Collegiate Athletic Association
NCAA Division I Collegiate National Championship Runner-up (2001)
NCAA Division I All-American (2001)
Big 12 Conference Championship Runner-up (2000, 2001)
National Junior College Athletic Association
NJCAA Wrestling Hall of Fame Inductee (2009)
NJCAA Junior Collegiate National Championship (1998, 1999)
NJCAA All-American (1998, 1999)
National High School Coaches Association
NHSCA Senior High School National Championship 3rd Place (1997)
NHSCA Senior All-American (1997)
Louisiana High School Athletic Association
LHSAA Division I High School State Championship (1995, 1996, 1997)
LHSAA Division I All-State (1995, 1996, 1997)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just want this fight to happen! I am pretty interested to say the least. Especially if this fight hits the mat.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...At the time Cormier beatdown Antonio Silva, he was progressing incredibly fast. He broke his hand in that fight and has been out of action for a long while now. With Barnett having so much more experience, that will be the biggest factor. Daniel's cardio and striking improvement has been put on reset. With Josh having a good chin and decent striking himself, he pretty much is at par with Cormier now. If Barnett does get Cormier on his back, Josh has a very high percentage of getting a submission win. He'll surf out on Daniel, sapping his energy and then snatch a quick submission. I think Josh will take this fight either by decision on the feet or submission if it goes to the ground...


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Mannnnn this fight is taking FOREVER


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is has been. But now it is finally going to take places. Whichever fighter wins will get alot of glory and fame.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

seems like it has been years...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is actually a pretty good card, hopefully Feijao can avenge his loss to Mike Kyle here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, one can only hope.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cormier is a great dude but I picked Barnett for the win. 2 factors: 1) Daniel's stand-up was sweet and drastically improved in his fight with Bigfoot. He busted his hand in that fight and has had a long lay off. He's not going to be where he was at in the bigfoot fight. His cardio/cagerust will be a factor. 2) Barnett will have better cardio plus the huge experience factor. If Cormier starts to gas early, Josh will put him on his back with an unexpected sweep. If Daniel is on his back and breathing heavy, Barnett will surf him out, move to side control and pull off a well-timed submission. Maybe an armbar or arm triangle. Cormier would have to hurt Josh early to pull off a victory. I don't see it happening. Barnett with a UD or late round submission...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Voted for Barnett by mistake. Anyhow, anybody remember that huge Grand Prix they held in SF ages ago? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Voted for Barnett by mistake. Anyhow, anybody remember that huge Grand Prix they held in SF ages ago? Whatever happened to that?


What a train wreck it has been. UFC buying them out before it was over which means the title is meaningless since fighters are already on their way to the UFC. Fedor getting knocked out early hurt it as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It had legitimacy as the tournament of the top heavyweights outside the UFC. Once Strikeforce got bought and UFC decided to close the heavyweight division it basically became a short cut to a title shot. At least one can only guess.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think Barnett will win the fight.... Thinking about getting Showtime, just to watch it....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm going with the underdog of Daniel Cormier. The guy is only getting better and has a bright future. He can win this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's actually a very good looking card. Can't wait.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is going to be a resounding end to Strikeforce's heavyweight division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody else excited for this card? 4 fights on this card that could easily hype me up on any given night.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Anybody else excited for this card? 4 fights on this card that could easily hype me up on any given night.


Yah you know a card is sick when you have Cavalcante on the pre lims,missing some Moose though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Yah you know a card is sick when you have Cavalcante on the pre lims,missing some Moose though.


Yeah, sucks that Moose-Kyle got scrapped again. What sucks even more is Mooses torn ACL which takes at least 6-7 months. :thumbsdown:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Feijao is gonna do well in the UFC i think. A lot of guys are gonna be retiring in the next 24 months and he's still getting better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, sucks that Moose-Kyle got scrapped again. What sucks even more is Mooses torn ACL which takes at least 6-7 months. :thumbsdown:


What the heck is it with these guys tearing their ACLs all over the place?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> What the heck is it with these guys tearing their ACLs all over the place?


I don't know, seems to be popular these days. :confused02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, sucks that Moose-Kyle got scrapped again. What sucks even more is Mooses torn ACL which takes at least 6-7 months. :thumbsdown:


Yah Nov return if all goes well,but he should be 100% by then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well fights like that happen where injuries happen during training.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Best SF card in ages - can't wait 

Also very excited to see what will happen with Cormier and Barnett once the GP is over. Will both go to the UFC? Or just the winner? Will Dana ever take Barnett back?

So many questions, and alot of them will be answered with a great fight!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dana White and Barnett is an interesting subject. The question is whether he's going to incorporate Barnett if he looses the fight. We do know Dana White can put things aside normally but we don't know about this time around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Best SF card in ages - can't wait


With the amount of cards their putting together, i expect a great card tbh. 

Can't wait to see the main event.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Three members of the "Lackzilians" - my personal name for Imperial Athletics - are on this card: Gesias Cavalcante, Carlos Augusto Filho (byname Guto Inocente), and Yuri Villefort - and only Cavalcante is apparently favored to win.

The Lackzilians are a combined 12-12, by the way. So much for Mike van Arsdale being better than Greg Jackson.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

TheOldAssassin said:


> Three members of the "Lackzilians" - my personal name for Imperial Athletics - are on this card: Gesias Cavalcante, Carlos Augusto Filho (byname Guto Inocente), and Yuri Villefort - and only Cavalcante is apparently favored to win.
> 
> The Lackzilians are a combined 12-12, by the way. So much for Mike van Arsdale being better than Greg Jackson.


Jackson has been around much longer than Imperial and has had many high profile fighters which is good for business. Having a UFC champ at your gym is the single best publicity you can have. It leads to more talented fighters coming aboard. If you look at the entire picture besides Jones, GSP and maybe Condit Greg Jackson's camp is average. A lot of their guys are on losing streaks or have been cut from the UFC all together. 

For example Jardine, Joe Daddy, Arlovski, Carwin, Joey Villasenor and many more low profile bums.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Every camp is in reality average. They have their fighters who are riding winning streaks and those with loosing streaks. It happens with every including Xtreme Couture which I love but they have winning and loosing fighters.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

vilify said:


> Jackson has been around much longer than Imperial and has had many high profile fighters which is good for business. Having a UFC champ at your gym is the single best publicity you can have. It leads to more talented fighters coming aboard. If you look at the entire picture besides Jones, GSP and maybe Condit Greg Jackson's camp is average. A lot of their guys are on losing streaks or have been cut from the UFC all together.
> 
> For example Jardine, Joe Daddy, Arlovski, Carwin, Joey Villasenor and many more low profile bums.


Yes, he dominates then Champ Lesnar for five whole minutes in a fight that could have easily been stopped then he gets beat down for fifteen minutes by the Heavyweight Champ but he's a total bum.

Never mind the fact he brutally KO'ed the current top contender.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think SF needs a new intro video considering 90% of the fighters aren't fighting for SF anymore.


EDIT: Wow that was nasty Spang was just tee'ing off with those knees, some of the nastiest we have seen since Silva/Franklin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nate Marquardt looks sickly but he actually may look like he has a chance of making 170 now. That said, Marquardt will lose cause he is another guy who was never out muscled and was never to small he simply wasn't all that great.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Kyle will take this but god I hope I am wrong because the guy has zero class.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Feijao wins but who knows.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn that was quick.

Really would love to see Feijao in the UFC, I wouldn't give him a hope in hell of beating Jones but he'd certainly be an interesting addition to the division. Top ten for sure imo,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy shit that was awesome, Feijao looked better than ever. Such a good showing. Duck the right and bam that knee.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

great display of killer instinct by feijao. especially if this was the fight coming off his loss, can't recall if he had a fight since henderson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Funny thing is Kyle was throwing a temper tantrum after the press conference the other day because Coker didn't flat out guarantee the winner would be fighting for the vacant title. It annoyed me cause Coker implied it pretty hard.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it or just me or does Feijao sound exactly like Junior?



sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> great display of killer instinct by feijao. especially if this was the fight coming off his loss, can't recall if he had a fight since henderson.


He had a fight since, it was back in September he won by KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hell, Rockhold looks way bigger than Kennedy. WTF though asking Kennedy if he was ducking Rockhold, the guy signed up to get shot at for a living at one point something tells me Rockhold doesn't scare him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Woodley's fighting?

Even I'm dreading that one...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure why this fight is happening, I though Melendez made it clear in the last fight that he was the better fighter and Josh Thompson hasn't shown anything in his last fights to tell us that he is gonna be anymore than cannon fodder here.

When have I never not been imjured, thanks Mauro.

Thompson may have been able to steal the round with that last fury leaving it fresh in the judges mind but that last TD secured Melendez the round.

Does anyone honestly believe Melendez could hang in there with Maynard, Edgar and Bendo while watching this?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If Thompson won the first round, that's a joke. Melendez with a couple takedowns, more strikes, more aggression. Now that the second just ended, another for Melendez.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody else tremendously bored by this fight so far?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

box said:


> If Thompson won the first round, that's a joke. Melendez with a couple takedowns, more strikes, more aggression. Now that the second just ended, another for Melendez.


I agree but the first was close cause the first TD didn't result in much that said ending a round on a high note like Josh almost did in the first can sometimes result in flawed judging. The second TD and leaving on a high not for Melendez just makes sure the judges won't get it wrong.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Thompson is puting together some nice combinations here in the 3rd, Melendez counters though, so it's gonna be a tough round to call.

I mean damn, that head movement, and those upper cuts from Melendez, that was slick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thomson lands so much more effectively when he goes into bezerker mode after Melendexz lands a good shot. I think Thomson needs to make this more of a brawl because Gil is winning the mma fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

2-1 Melendez.
Thomson doing better than I thought he would.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I mean, Thompson has nothing to lose at this point. In my mind, he's down 3 rounds, albeit the 1st was pretty close. He needs to let it go and rush like you said.

Melendez needs to stop taking him down next to the cage. Thompson uses it to walk right up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dammit Thompson should go all Wandyish on Gil because that is what is working for him raw aggression and making Melendez move backwards. When Thompson becomes the hunter for this brief exchanges he actually gets the better of them.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, training with the Diaz bro's and Shields probably just saved Melendez.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Big round for Thomson there and a major confidence boost that will send Josh out with bad intentions in the 5th.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lord have mercy that was some intense stuff right there.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gonna have to say Melendez 48-47 on that one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thompson easily won the last two rounds clearest of the fight IMO, but somehow I still think.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I could see a upset here. The first round is the deciding factor, but I had the 1st for Melendez by a hair.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I missed the 1st round. It was 2-2 from what I've seen. I have no idea who they give it to.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Most memorable mma trilogies ever?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That's how it should have been scored. Fans in the stands just took the last 2 rounds to heart, they forget Melendez won the first 3.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Nate was talking out his ass a few weeks back. Melendez doesn't even look like he'd be top 5 in the UFC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

box said:


> That's how it should have been scored. Fans in the stands just took the last 2 rounds to heart, they forget Melendez won the first 3.


Exactly the decision was fair but the issue with the fans is that Thomson won the last two round convincingly and Melendez won the first 3 by a slight margin. If you ignored the unified rules and judged the fight as a whole I believe Thomson would have won.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FITCH SIGHTING!!!

Melendez pretty much said it best though, he's in a lose-lose situation, they need to get him out of Strikeforce.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... Milendez' post fight comments were incredibly douchey. Talking about how he won the 5th round by controlling with strikes from the bottom and how the fight against Thompson was a "lose-lose" situation because he wouldn't grow his brand. What a god damned tool.

He deserved the win - barely - but he's a tool and would die against the upper-middle tier of UFC lightweights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BigPont said:


> I think Nate was talking out his ass a few weeks back. Melendez doesn't even look like he'd be top 5 in the UFC.


I don't get why Nate always is polishing all the other Gracie fighters balls, honestly I think Nate is the best fighter in the Cesar Gracie gym. Better than Gil, better than Shields and better than Nick. Nick may have just as good of striking and a better BJJ game but Nate puts it all together much better IMO.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he just has that little brother mentality since he's the young one of the group. I too think he would beat Gilbert and probably finish him in a few rounds. I wouldn't go as far to say he's better than Nick and Jake since they're bigger than him unless you mean on a P4P basis. Even then, you have to put Nick ahead of Nate.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BigPont said:


> I think he just has that little brother mentality since he's the young one of the group. I too think he would beat Gilbert and probably finish him in a few rounds. I wouldn't go as far to say he's better than Nick and Jake since they're bigger than him unless you mean on a P4P basis. Even then, you have to put Nick ahead of Nate.


I think it may be a matter of Gil, Shields and Nick being better when Nate came to the gym and he may just be to used to losing in the gym that he never really turns it on, who knows. 
As for Nate being a better fighter I mean just that (I can compare a LW and a HW as fighters without taking into account who would beat who.), if you want to say P4P that is fine, either way I think Nate is a better fighter than Nick is. Nick Diaz is one of if not the most overrated fighters in MMA.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Barnett pulls rabbits out of hats, so this should be a great fight.

@Toxic, gotta disagree about Nick being overrated. Aside from being held down and out pointed when he was young, or have someone run around, he doesn't lose.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't get why Nate always is polishing all the other Gracie fighters balls, honestly I think Nate is the best fighter in the Cesar Gracie gym. Better than Gil, better than Shields and better than Nick. Nick may have just as good of striking and a better BJJ game but Nate puts it all together much better IMO.


Lol Nate is the best fighter??? haha Man Toxic. You have been on quiet the roll of silly sht in recent times. The guy is good but he isnt anything great. Rory beat nate senseless and Strong compact wrestlers are his kryptonite. Obviously he can get the win most likely by a triangle or something but i wouldnt put money on it. Anyway thats my opinion so dont get buttsore please. :hug:



On Josh vs Gilbert??? I think they scored it wrong.

Josh won rounds 1,4,5 Gilbert won 2 and 3. I would have been okay with a Draw because Round 1 was close but to give Gilbert the win is wrong. But thats okay... Judges are incompetent and always have been so it doesnt bother me as much as it used to. You just CANNOT let it go to the judges. Especially if you have 5 rounds to make sure that doesnt happen.


Cormier vs Josh barnett is a GREAT FIGHT. I cant wait to see this go down. Im rooting for Cormier since i think he would be a great addition to the UFC HW roster while Barnett would pop positive sooner or later. But i like both guys so realistically id be more then happy with just a great fight.

Itsss Timeeee


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I hoping Cormier pulls this one out. He's a local boy who grew up about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cormier should be able to knock this frequent cheater the hell out. I sure hope he does. I don't see Barnett taking him down that's for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol Nate is the best fighter??? haha Man Toxic. You have been on quiet the roll of silly sht in recent times. The guy is good but he isnt anything great. Rory beat nate senseless and Strong compact wrestlers are his kryptonite. Obviously he can get the win most likely by a triangle or something but i wouldnt put money on it. Anyway thats my opinion so dont get buttsore please. :hug:



I feel pretty confident Rory could rag doll Nick the exact same way he did Nate. Really the only name on Nicks resume that impresses me is BJ Penn and I saw that fight and know that if BJ hadn't shown up and mailed it in but rather showed up ready to go more than 4 minutes he would have likely finished the fight inside 3 rounds.

I wonder who the UFC actually wants to win, if Cormier loses they could bring him into the UFC immediately but if Josh wins its harder to deny him as long as he wins the follow up fight in SF.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I feel pretty confident Rory could rag doll Nick the exact same way he did Nate. Really the only name on Nicks resume that impresses me is BJ Penn and I saw that fight and know that if BJ hadn't shown up and mailed it in but rather showed up ready to go more than 4 minutes he would have likely finished the fight inside 3 rounds.
> 
> I wonder who the UFC actually wants to win, if Cormier loses they could bring him into the UFC immediately but if Josh wins its harder to deny him as long as he wins the follow up fight in SF.


Well, there's no more HW division in Strikeforce so Cormier should be in no matter what unless I'm forgettin something. Dana and company won't sign Barnett regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BigPont said:


> Well, there's no more HW division in Strikeforce so Cormier should be in no matter what unless I'm forgettin something. Dana and company won't sign Barnett regardless of the outcome.


The showtime deal guaranttees showtime that the winner will fight one more time for SF. Don't bet on Barnett having no chance if he wins either since he is a Zuffa employee now and has seemingly from interviews with all parties squashed the beef with the UFC brass and is now on good terms.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice cut on Barnett. That makes me happy


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cormier hurt him bad with an elbow.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

cormier wrecking barnett!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else think that the way Cormier throws his punches KIND of resembles the way Fedor throws his punches?? It kind of looks like they sling the punches. I think those punches are called "Casting Punches" i remember reading an article about it a year or two ago because of a discussion. Obviously Cormier isnt as wild with his punches though.

Anyone?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cormier dives back when Barnett throws that knee to the body, I would like to see Barnett try and fake it and charge in when the hands are down.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The showtime deal guaranttees showtime that the winner will fight one more time for SF. Don't bet on Barnett having no chance if he wins either since he is a Zuffa employee now and has seemingly from interviews with all parties squashed the beef with the UFC brass and is now on good terms.


Seems like that would be pointless. Who would want to watch that? Who would he fight? Didn't they cut the entire roster? The only thing that would make sense is if they brought over a UFC fighter cause Cormier fighting some scrub doesn't do much for anyone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was one of the greatest takedowns I've ever seen.

Not all flash either he got right into side control.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BigPont said:


> Seems like that would be pointless. Who would want to watch that? Who would he fight? Didn't they cut the entire roster? The only thing that would make sense is if they brought over a UFC fighter cause Cormier fighting some scrub doesn't do much for anyone.


But Showtime feels they have invested resources in the GP and therefore invested money in the winner and they want a return on there investment. No idea who they will fight but its been mentioned numerous times that they will need to fight in SF again after this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Barnett's face looks HORRIBLE.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cormier is looking really good here and the only thing keeping Josh in it is that the guy is such a wily veteran who knows every trick in the book.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Cormier is now the best HW at AKA.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic! My sig pic!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Barnett is a solid HW, and Cormier handled him. I see a future for both in the UFC, but Cormier might well hold gold.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Toxic! My sig pic!


Whats wrong with your sig pic?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not there..neither is yours.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anybody else not seeing our sigs cause I see them fine.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cormier looked awesome. He's top 5 for sure.

I think he'd beat everyone but JDS and Cain right now at HW. Cain vs. Cormier would be epic but will never happen.


edit: yep your sigs are dead


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Cormier looked awesome. He's top 5 for sure.
> 
> I think he'd beat everyone but JDS and Cain right now at HW. Cain vs. Cormier would be epic but will never happen.
> 
> ...


I pay good money so this shit doesn't happen, I will have to contact photobucket.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

My sigs not showing up either. Khovs is though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its all the ones I made and host on my photobucket account, should have unlimited bandwidth though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Comier has good wrestling. Instantly a top 5 UFC HW just needs to work on his cardio..


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Cormier is indeed impressive. Very well-rounded.

After his showing tonight, I'll pick him over any of the top HW in the UFC. Maybe only JDS would beat him (Since the fight with Cain won't happen for obvious reason).


----------



## DrJekyll540 (Aug 11, 2010)

What song did cormier come out too?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I've never seen an Olympic style wrestler glide in the Octagon like that and control one of the best grapplers in the HW division. Usually once Barnett gets on the inside he clinches and takes you down. He couldn't even get close cuz Cormier would just whizzer, angle and push off. 

This was a highly technical fight worthy of a GP Championship bout. Barnett was hurt, but never out. 

They'll be excellent additions to the UFC roster.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome stuff from Cormier, I expected him to win but this was total domination, his pace and endurance being most impressive.

He's a big problem for everyone in the division and the only person I'd bet against him with is JDS. JDS already took out a younger version of Cormier in Velasquez, but I've felt for a while that Cormier is better than Cain pretty much everywhere so him vs JDS is highly interesting.

Barnett did really well to not be overwhelmed and finished, he handled the pace while getting smashed and that is impressive for a guy his size, he is a dangerous guy for anyone and I'd like to see him in the UFC.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful fight from Daniel, his standup has improved by leaps and bounds since he first started at AKA. Javier is an excellent coach. Cain and Cormier both throw like they've been striking for years.

Cormier did as I expected, stuff the TD and win the fight on the feet but I was surprised to see him playing around in Barnett's guard for so long, however his base held strong and his confidence must be skyrocketing at the moment. As i've always called, Cormier has a giant future. 

Once again I take the bookies to work.. Cormier paying 2.19.. are you f-ing kidding me?!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm absolutly blown away at the way Cormier was able to out manuever, outstrike, defend, get off and absolutly outclass Barnett in every way.

I didn't see him running away with that fight the way he did.

I'm sold on this prospect/contender. 

Not saying he's gonna hold UFC gold if he gets a shot, but he's a serious problem and anybody taking him lightly would be a fool.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Cormier was very impressive. Great kickboxing, fantastic wrestling and despite a large reach disadvantage, he dominated. Would love to see him fight Dos Santos, if he beats Mir, but apparently he has one more fight left on his Strikeforce deal.

Melendez wasn't very impressive imo. I had the fight a draw. He kept being tripped and Thomson nearly finished him when he had this back. Great fight though.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Cormier is a machine! Great fight, Barnett was still coming pretty strong in the 5th. I can't see which was the round that Barnett supposedly won.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Cormier looked fantastic last night. His footwork looked good, he was in and out of range as needed, great headkicks, knew when to stall after eating that left hook and knee directly to the eye. His improvement in the striking department in general is what surprised me the most:thumbsup:

Very impressive win. Thought he'd get the tko in the middle rounds but he wisely coasted once he was well ahead. Can't blame him for that, broken hand or not. Not a fan of it but oh well.

Of course we just watched him stomp some ass so opinions might be biased. But I'd only favor a few guys over him in the UFC. 

JDS-Great TDD so far, ample striking advantage.
Cain-Same fighter pretty much except younger with better cardio and striking. Slight wrestling disadvantage.
Lesnar-Too big and strong and viking like. No way can he lose to a smaller fighter
Carwin-If he isn't a product of steroids he could potenttialy defend the td and knock him out. Big speed disadvantage for Shane.
Overeem-I'd bet td attempts are early and often. Cormier by gnp when Overeem taps to strikes. 

Travis Browne is the only other UFC heavy I can see giving him any problems. Quick and powerful with a bounce around style and heavy hands complimented by a decent ground game. He has a good chance on paper but I wouldn't bet on him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Cormier looked fantastic last night. His footwork looked good, he was in and out of range as needed, great headkicks, knew when to stall after eating that left hook and knee directly to the eye. His improvement in the striking department in general is what surprised me the most:thumbsup:
> 
> Very impressive win. Thought he'd get the tko in the middle rounds but he wisely coasted once he was well ahead. Can't blame him for that, broken hand or not. Not a fan of it but oh well.
> 
> ...


I didnt realize Cain wasnt way smaller then Lesnar. Lawl


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, I forgot Spang and Fejiao both looked amazing in their fights. Melendez-Thompson was a bit of a dissappointment. I think I made a bet on Gilbert but after seeing the fight I would've given the fight to Thompson...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I didnt realize Cain wasnt way smaller then Lesnar. Lawl


You continue to impress Sidewaysshouldabeenbanned222:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How does Cain being small have anything to do with this fight other then Cain being at the event and being Cormier's AKA teammate?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

vilify said:


> Comier has good wrestling. Instantly a top 5 UFC HW just needs to work on his cardio..


Work on his cardio?

After 23 minutes of grueling fighting he PICKED UP A 250LB MAN OVER HIS HEAD.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Aside from Cain, Cormier and Barnett are my two favorite Heavyweights. Cormier looked fantastic, one of the better preformances I've ever seen. Aside from the near kneebar in the fourth (I'm assuming that's the round Barnett was given? IMO it was the only close round), he was flawless. I would love for him to come to the UFC and put a beating on dos Santos.

I thought Melendez beat Thomson even though I REALLY wanted Thomson to win, but I'm not going to complain about the decision, as it could go either way. The first three rounds were close, with Gil taking one two and three by a close margin, with one and three being EXTREMELY close. Thomson dominated the latter two rounds. I nearly gave him a 10-8 in the fourth, but if we're going to go off the 10 point must system, then Melendez definitely has a strong case for winning. This proved me right though, that Melendez would never do very well in the UFC, at least against guys like Maynard, Edgar, Cerrone, Henderson, Miller and Diaz.

Glad Feijao choked Kyle out. Kyle has always been a prick even though some assbags find his antics "entertaining". 

Spang looked damn impressive, but I doubt he'll give Woodley much trouble after he beats Marqfart.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You continue to impress Sidewaysshouldabeenbanned222:thumbsup:



Shoulda coulda woulda but didnt. 

Dont cry plz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cormier looked amazing. He slowed down a lot in the later rounds yet he picked up Barnett and almost dropped him in the 4th. Only thing i was worried about was his cardio and he passed that test in my book.

Also, is Melendez the killer his advertised as? I want to see him against top UFC guys before i call him one of the greatest 155ers. I scored the fight to Thompson in the fght, have to watch it again though to be sure. He had a lot of empty takedowns imo, Thompson sprung up almost instantly. Thompson won the fight, Melendez won the competition.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Cormier looked amazing. He slowed down a lot in the later rounds yet he picked up Barnett and almost dropped him in the 4th. Only thing i was worried about was his cardio and he passed that test in my book.
> 
> Also, is Melendez the killer his advertised as? I want to see him against top UFC guys before i call him one of the greatest 155ers. I scored the fight to Thompson in the fght, have to watch it again though to be sure. He had a lot of empty takedowns imo, Thompson sprung up almost instantly. Thompson won the fight, Melendez won the competition.


Nate would murder him.. Hope Nate gets a title shot before Gilbert, cos Nate would never fight him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Neither fighter would fight each other. They are part of a close knit fight team and refuse to even entertain the though of fighting each other. Whichever one takes a title they will not challenge the other.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Neither fighter would fight each other. They are part of a close knit fight team and refuse to even entertain the though of fighting each other. Whichever one takes a title they will not challenge the other.


Did you even read what I wrote?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you mean Nate would murder Thomson?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What he meant was Melendez-Diaz would never happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for making that clear for me! Sometimes I word things wrong.


----------

